# A TEST



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right the, seeing as so many of you are convinced of my psychic powers following my 'WHAT?' thread, I thought I'd do an experiment. I will try, using my tremendous powers, tell you something about yourselves, that you have not told me already. Keep in mind, that, so I've read, that psychic powers cannot travel across water, it will, undoubtably, be 100% wrong, except for G-FUNK, who lives in the same god-forsaken country as me. OK, here goes:

Sebastian: I imagine Seb has almost opaque black hair. I can 'see' that he spends a lot of time in a room with white washed walls. Seb has a red car, which he hates.

Revelation: Again, I 'see' Rev with dark black hair. I can also 'see' him wearing glasses? And for some bizarre reason, have you had recent trouble with your teeth?

Terri* - Despite being my life long love, all I can see of Terri* is her standing on a vernanda of sorts, over looking a lake, or a pond or something. Happened recently?

G-FUNK - This young lady has slightly longer than shoulder length, brownish hair. I can see a (sorry) huge slightly moth eaten couch, and a lot of dark rooms which you spend time in. Your boyfriend, or closest male friend, has blond hair. There is also some connection with Australia. Perhaps a friend? A visist? Something.

Now, I really did try with that. And tell me, how absolutely 100% wrong I have been. Please, do it for me. Don't pretend. And don't PM each other saying 'Let's pretend he's right, just to hack him off', because remember, I'm psychic, and will know, and will come around and burn your houses down. 8)


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Revelation: Again, I 'see' Rev with dark black hair. I can also 'see' him wearing glasses? And for some bizarre reason, have you had recent trouble with your teeth?
> 
> Now, I really did try with that. And tell me, how absolutely 100% wrong I have been. Please, do it for me. Don't pretend. And don't PM each other saying 'Let's pretend he's right, just to hack him off', because remember, I'm psychic, and will know, and will come around and burn your houses down. 8)


100% Wrong. Brown Hair, No Glasses and my teeth are fine.

The only thing lately with teeth in my life I can think of is that Sarah went to the dentist yesterday. No Cavities though bro. Nice try?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin, your predictions are actually 100% right!!! That is, of course, if you also take into account your prediction that you will be 100% wrong.

My hair, which has undergone innumerable aesthetic transitions (including a perm, for God's sake) throughout my lifetime is now being shaved on a bi-daily basis. It's traditional colour is the same as my car...an utterly unspectacular shade of brown...although i do at times call it "dirty blonde" just so it sounds cooler.

While i'm telling everyone that i'm shaving my head due to the intolerable heat this summer...the real reason is that all of the crippling anxiety over the past couple of years seems to have instigated an alarming rate of hair loss. I'm actually shaving my head now to prepare the world for the inevitable day when i begin to look like Jean-Luc Piccard. I don't mind the look all that much but it certainly makes all the "hair-grabbing in the throes of passion" aspect of love-making decidedly one-sided. On the other hand, i've yet to have a bad hair day.

As for the white walls...well, i'm really not sure "White walls" and I would get along all that wonderfully.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Do me! I'm always left out of these posts where everyone else is mentioned.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 


> I don't mind the look all that much but it certainly makes all the "hair-grabbing in the throes of passion" aspect of love-making decidedly one-sided. On the other hand, i've yet to have a bad hair day.


Haha. That really made me laugh. You have a great wry, comedic style. Luckily my hair is still "too" full and curly, if thats possible. Its a real pain in the neck, really. Girls used to like to play with mine, but I wouldnt really know about the "throes of passion" comment. Its funny, though. My barber, who's known me since I was 3, cut it the other day and said "Wow, the girls must really like to play with this while your making love to them." I'm from a really classic midwestern town where everyone knows everyone else, so of course he knows that I'm living at a monastery. "Yeah, Joe, " I said "I'm having to beat them off with a stick nowadays. Unfortunately, they're all 70 year old church ladies. If I was 50 years older or the year was 1960, I'd have it made."

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Unfortunately, they're all 70 year old church ladies. "


I predict they have old-lady-purple-hair!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah Martin...like enngirl said...do me too!!! (No hidden meanings intended, I promise).

My sister is off seeing a psychic today (right as I am typing in fact) and I'm rather interested in what the outcome is...we both went to see her once before ad she is really very good (and I'm a huge sceptic).

She never used to charge but as she has given up her job to take readings on full-time she now charges $40. She doesn't ask any questions about you at all (all she knew about me was my name) and she just talks the whole time. I didn't think much of it at the time but listenin back to the tape a couple of years later really freaks me out...she was quite accurate.

Sebastian...A PERM? Did you also have a mullet? Please tell me it was in the 80's. Do you have a pic...would love to see.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm ashamed to say that, yes, for a brief period in the 80's, I did indeed adopt the mullett. I also dyed my hair a shocking "leprechaun red", if such a colour actually exists. I did this while attending an uppity private school and was actually singled out at the morning gathering and ordered to wash my hair until it came out. One could have called me a rebel...if i didn't march right into the showers and do exactly what they said. There are actually pictures of me from that period, much to my consternation. My mother sadistically displays one on the fireplace mantle. I plan on staging a burglary to get rid of it.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, do me!!!! Please... if you have the time....

What can you tell about me from looking at my dog. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, i haven't posted in about three months but this got me.

firstly because although fairly cynical, I LOVE this kind of thing, secondly, slightly offended at the fact you think i live in a dark/dingy sh*thole, and thirdly, because you were spot on!!!!

We just got rid of our old (but sorry, quite small) sofas, which were a couple of years younger than me, (im 27, my parents gave them to me when i left home). I have longish brown/blonde hair, husband doesn't have blonde hair (but his best friend and probably my closest male friend does), and i work in a room in my house where i keep the curtains closed to keep it cool! One of my best friends just got back from travelling (last stop australia) and just had an email from another who lives in sydney, asking us to go and visit!

well done Martin!


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Lovely seb...were all of these bold hair moves made at the same time? I can just imagine you strutting your stuff with your leprechaun red permed mullet.

I remember my brother coming home when he was 20 or so with his white blonde hair died black with a large deep red and white streak down one side. I must have been about 5 and I remember thinking how hilarious he looked.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> Terri* - Despite being my life long love, all I can see of Terri* is her standing on a vernanda of sorts, over looking a lake, or a pond or something. Happened recently?


Martin, who I am also sure was a love in another lifetime, but now we are involved in our Haverstraw/Mrs.Kasco thing...I live on a lake in TN and stand on my deck and look out at the water everyday. If this is all you see of me, then you have seen a huge part of me, for gazing at the lake has brought me love, beauty, joy and pain. You saw me, Martin.

I haven't been on in ages, but I did read about the bad timing with the job. It reminded me of this...

"Look up there. Look. See it?" 
Through a tangle of black leaves and branches, high overhead, Haverstraw sees the bright white moon. It's so bright he has to look away.
"Isn't it lovely," Mrs Kasco says.
"To me it looks like a flashy ad. An ad for eternity. Buy one, get one free."
"I goddamn hate it when you do that."
"Oh hell. I didn't mean anything by it."
"Things will work out," Mrs. Kasco says, resting her fingers lightly on his forearm.
Wearily Haverstraw bows his head onto his raised knees.

(Steven Millhauser)

*******************************
Always wishing you the best.
terri* x.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

At the risk of interupting your mullet debate....Well assuming that you are all telling the truth, it reveals something quite interesting. It seems I've been fairly spot on with the ladies, and completely wrong with the geezers. And in a completly non-sexual way, that is how it usually happens. Curious. And a total load of shat.

I ain't 'doing' anyone. But I'll give it a try.

Epiphany - Hmm. Something do do with birds? Exotic birds? I can sort of see flapping wings and flashes of red and other colours. And, er. Hmmm. A long corridor, again, with whitewashed walls. Pathetic eh?

Miss Starling - Sorry my dear, but all I can see is a man with a shock of white hair and rosy cheeks. And something I don't want to mention, so don't ask.

Peacedove - Now out of all of you, I can almost feel this, because it made my own ache. Ulcers. If I'm wrong with that, then I'll give up my job as resident psychic and go back to being the resident gigalo. Also, and this is so ridiculous, but have you had a bicycle fixed, or broken, or something, recently?

Enngirl5 - I don't why, and this (sorry) is a very vauge feeling, but I can see you jumping up on down on a bed, or (gulp), a trampoline or something.

Lovely poem Terri*. We will be there, one day, on that enchanted night. I can see you so clearly by that lake.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Peacedove - Now out of all of you, I can almost feel this, because it made my own ache. Ulcers. If I'm wrong with that, then I'll give up my job as resident psychic and go back to being the resident gigalo. Also, and this is so ridiculous, but have you had a bicycle fixed, or broken, or something, recently?


No, I don't have ulcers. I hope you are not sensing something that is GOING to happen though cuz my mom used to always tell me I was going to wind up with ulcers like my uncle. Stressin' and worrying all the time...

But... my bf DID break his bike fairly recently. He's very upset about that. We were going to get me a bike too so I could ride with him and lose some weight.

Hmm... kinda disappointed you were wrong, not that I want ulcers. Maybe you were sensing something else in my life that made your ulcers hurt...

Oh well. You were right about a broken bike. Thank you Martin.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Epiphany - Hmm. Something do do with birds? Exotic birds? I can sort of see flapping wings and flashes of red and other colours. And, er. Hmmm. A long corridor, again, with whitewashed walls. Pathetic eh?


Ok...I can relate to the exotic birds thing...my husband has always wanted to own a Macaw and we quite often talk about it. We went to Kuala Lumpar earlier this year and he had photos taken with the macaws.

May be clutching at straws here but the only connection I can think of (rather remote though) is that we have just moved into a new house with a hallway with white walls (not long though) but we have two large pictures hanging in the hall of Santorini with all the whitewashed walls of the buildings.

Not an exact science but definitely not pathetic Martin. I get things like this as well but mine aren't images, I just sense or feel (know) things. Like, I was at the casino recently and had to move from the 2-up ring as the "bad feelings" I kept getting from the guy standing next to me made me feel sick (I kept getting thoughts of him molesting children and it was such a strong feeling I felt as though it must be true). It can be really icky sometimes hey.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Epiphany, 
Listen to those feelings when you feel them. There are many ways we can "know" something, the least of which is the empirical, clumsy thing we call science. Everyone can be spiritually sensitive if they would but listen to themselves. It takes a certain amount of faith and openness that these things are possible. So you've asked me before if I thought you have faith, and judging from this experience in a wierd way, I'd say yes. And though he really wont (exteriorly) agree with me, I think that even Martin has it. He just doesnt like to listen to "it".

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Not a bad hit ratio there, even if my gargantian egotism says otherwise.

I don't 'feel' anything. I kind of 'see' it, in a imaginary kind of way. It's hard to explain, but, as with everything, if we live long enough, there will be an answer. Probably something to do with my EEG. The strobe light thing gave me a bad head for a week.

Incidently Homeskooled, I'm going to a Neurologist next week to have a 'Neural trace' done on my grey mush. Do you know what that involves? More to the point, will it hurt?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

HS...you are right...I can be very sipirtually sensitive and it quite often frightens me. I won't go into it all but I block a lot of it out as mostly I just don't want to know. Fascinating stuff really but I'm not sure I am equipped to handle it. My Mum was frighteningly accurate with all the things she "knew" and "felt" but she never delved into it further than necessary. She always told me to trust my intuition..."listen to my gut". That is what I have faith in...my intuition, but I find it very difficult to rationalise sometimes.

It is interesting how you "see" these things Martin. I quite often get flashes of things in my head but mostly they are very vivid imaginary images...nothing prophetic. I went to a seminar once with a friend and the lady speaker asked everyone to think of a dog. Any type...our choice. Then she asked us to think about whether we could see, sense/feel or only hear our dog...or a combination of these. I couldn't really "see" or hear it but knew it was there...right down to the colour size and what it was doing. My friend could clearly see it. Everyone's senses are fine-tuned different I guess...not surprising considering the complexity of our neurological makeup.

I have never heard of a neural trace. Let us know how it goes Martin.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 
Sounds like Brit-speak "doctorese" for a finer-tuned EEG. Could be a qEEG, but I doubt it. They are just looking for the source of your weird neural firings, which we already kind of know is your temporal lobes. Ask them to give you Neurontin (Gabapentin) or something with your Klonopin - not real strong, might help with your temporal problems. Almost NO neurologic test is painful. Even brainsurgery nowadays is quite easy on people.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm very interesting. Try me..


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, didn't expect this ancient relic of a post get resurected. I'm going through a really weird time at the moment regarding the psychic stuff. And you know how loathe I am to really 'believe it', I do feel, well, slightly amused at being how to do it. How I do it, and why, I don't know. And to be honest, I don't want to know. It might shake the foundations of my non-belief system. And I don't want to go there.

I do feel at the moment that I'm being dragged along by all this. It's kind of out of my control. I recently shocked the landlord of a pub that I had never been in by just suddenly blurting out stuff about the 'short stocky' man upstairs who rushes between the kitchen and to the rear room to check on his wife and kids. All died 240 years ago of course. We went up stairs and the barmaid nearly fainted with shock when I told her, without me knowing, what I had 'felt'. It exactly corrosponded with her, and the landlord experiences. The boody place went ice cold as we entered the bedroom and, big brave hunter that I am, it absolutely terrified me.

I went to a medium the other day, just out of curiosity, and she said, yes, you are a mildly talented (MILDLY!!!) sensitive, but (and she didn't have to tell me this), that my collosal egotism is employing it for selfish, kind of ghoulish satisfaction. I hold my hands up there. I do do it to see their reaction. It's professional interest, to be sure, but who would be happy to how this.......POWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWER.

Still, reason will prevail. I still have lingering suspicions about all this. And it if doesn't then see my on FTN's Most Haunted Soon.

Melting soup. Now, I have a feeling that you are female. I don't know why, and i haven't checked your profile. But if I wrong that means you are male and I have an almost 100% failure rate with my gender. So please dont' get offended. It's a failing on my part. But you are, lets say, a quite small person. Sorry - and this is no doubt gong to sound completely bizarre, but I see you, sort of pixie/angel like, sitting on a toad stood, or somewhere between the two. I'm not prone to fanciful whimsey, I wager that you are really quite, despite your illnees, quite a cheeky, chirpy person. And you cut yourself on your lower arm, quite recenty - you still have the bandage, lets' say above the radius here it joins the humorous. And, and I'm getting mixed messages here but you have changed your hairstyle from long, really quite long, brown hair, to a back bob.

Go on,tell me that I'm wrong. You are a 6ft 10, Ukranian male shot putter.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, didn't expect this ancient relic of a post get resurected. I'm going through a really weird time at the moment regarding the psychic stuff. And you know how loathe I am to really 'believe it', I do feel, well, slightly amused at being how to do it. How I do it, and why, I don't know. And to be honest, I don't want to know. It might shake the foundations of my non-belief system. And I don't want to go there.

I do feel at the moment that I'm being dragged along by all this. It's kind of out of my control. I recently shocked the landlord of a pub that I had never been in by just suddenly blurting out stuff about the 'short stocky' man upstairs who rushes between the kitchen and to the rear room to check on his wife and kids. All died 240 years ago of course. We went up stairs and the barmaid nearly fainted with shock when I told her, without me knowing, what I had 'felt'. It exactly corrosponded with her, and the landlord experiences. The boody place went ice cold as we entered the bedroom and, big brave hunter that I am, it absolutely terrified me.

I went to a medium the other day, just out of curiosity, and she said, yes, you are a mildly talented (MILDLY!!!) sensitive, but (and she didn't have to tell me this), that my collosal egotism is employing it for selfish, kind of ghoulish satisfaction. I hold my hands up there. I do do it to see their reaction. It's professional interest, to be sure, but who would be happy to how this.......POWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWER.

Still, reason will prevail. I still have lingering suspicions about all this. And it if doesn't then see my on FTN's Most Haunted Soon.

Melting soup. Now, I have a feeling that you are female. I don't know why, and i haven't checked your profile. But if I wrong that means you are male and I have an almost 100% failure rate with my gender. So please dont' get offended. It's a failing on my part. But you are, lets say, a quite small person. Sorry - and this is no doubt gong to sound completely bizarre, but I see you, sort of pixie/angel like, sitting on a toad stood, or somewhere between the two. I'm not prone to fanciful whimsey, I wager that you are really quite, despite your illnees, quite a cheeky, chirpy person. And you cut yourself on your lower arm, quite recenty - you still have the bandage, lets' say above the radius here it joins the humorous. And, and I'm getting mixed messages here but you have changed your hairstyle from long, really quite long, brown hair, to a black bob.

Go on,tell me that I'm wrong. You are a 6ft 10, Ukranian male shot putter.


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Well lol I am female. And I am 5'0 so perhaps you could say i was small ha. And it is funny you say the whole pixie thing..another pyschic said the same thing..and someone who i just chatted to on msn never saw me said for some reason he always saw me as a lil elf or something lol. Umm the cut..No i have not cut myself recently but i have been thinking about it and earlier tonight i was picturing having a bandage there...but not for cutting. And I have Brown hair right now its longish and i do plan on cutting it and I was thinking of black..so maybe u were just looking a lil bit too far ahead..that was intetersting though thanks. and good luck in figuring everything out.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:shock: I should charge for this.

But seriously, why were you thinking about cutting? Don't do it. It's, at the very best, a temporary relief from agonising anxiety. There are far better ways to control your anxiety than self-harming. Please don't do it.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

What. The. Hell?

I don't come here for a week and suddenly Martin is embracing the Dark Side :lol:

Seriously though, keep it up Martin! If you have a gift then run with it.

Just a note though, about your ego: Your ego never wants to believe things like this can be possible. Because that would be dangerous, and your ego likes to feel very safe.

The trick is to try to make your ego feel comfortable with it. You've gotta start very small and insignificant. When you get a success, not matter how small, just say to yourself something like "You see ego? That was harmless! You are perfectly safe and its fine for me to be persuing this".

But if you keep deriding yourself for being able to do these things, even its its just small things like "Come on guys, tell me I'm wrong", then you'll squash this talent again. Learn from the failures and celebrate the successes as much as possible - the more energy you put into it the more it will grow.

Just build on it slowly, bit by bit 

P.S. Do me please  I will give you a waffle for each correct guess


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well mate, thanks for your advice.

As previous efforts show, I am pretty useless when it comes to using my 'powers' with men, assumuibg that you are one.

But, her we go anyway:

For some reason, I get the impression that you are, well, a shortish man. With glasses. You have red/grey hair, quite short. And you wear bauge a lot. Close?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry Martin you were way off base.

Tall, no glasses, Brown hair and I have no idea what a Bauge is 

I guess it just proves that you are a Ladies man


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, and yes. Sorry my male breathren, I can't 'do you'. Which is probably a relief.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin I vaguely remember you saying you'd slept with nearly 50 women. Well it's good to see you employing your powers for a noble cause.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

50! No, I wish. That's my target before I shuffle on this mortal coil. It's around 32(ish) at the moment.

I don't use my powers to seduce women. In fact, most of them find it a bit creepy, except those few who I've told stuff that they want to hear - like their deceased realtives and so forth.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok martin you have my attention.

How would you describe me

Bailee


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right, so you're a female? Yes? I hope so, because I can't 'do' men.

OK - let's think. Right. First thing that flashed into my head is that you have either red(ish) or (bizarrely) blue tinted hair. You know, like blue or red highlights or something. Probably utterly wrong.

Now, there is also something going through my head about skipping ropes. A bright white one, with sort of, well, brown wooden knobs on each end. And the name Catherine.

Er, have you been ice skating recently? Or stood on the edge of a frozen lake?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey martin,

Yes I am female.
Yes I have auburn hair with some red highlights.
Skipping rope, no, white wire around my neck, yes, from my ipod 
But I do not know anyone named Catherine, yet!

spooky..

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

........


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

Tee hee. Love it. If I were as you described, I'd try to kill myself. Again.

Well, let's see. I'm 5 ft 11 inches, which is four inches above the national average, so I'm not short. Moon-faced? Hmm...I don't think so. My head is rather square, (my nickname at school was Frankenstein) with protubing cranial bones like a irradiated potato - which makes me wonder if I were a tricerotops in a former life. Short hair - yes, but very dark brown - almost black. And I have no trouble with facial hair. I vacillate between clean shaven and a full-on beard.

But yes - I just love being the center of attention, and when I'm not, I scream and scream and scream until I'm sick. And yes, I am all over the place like the rest of you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

......


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Sorry 2 out of 7


Sorry - it's absolutely rubbish. To even be considered psychic you have to have at least a 50% hit rate - which, consulting my stats - is roughly the same as utter guess work.

Happy new year.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> 50! No, I wish. That's my target before I shuffle on this mortal coil. It's around 32(ish) at the moment.


Lightweight.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You wish mate. That 32 has only come about after years and years of hard, hard graft...and many disappointements, injuries, heartbreak and lies. But still, one must have targets in life, wouldn't you agree? Something to aim for? To aspire to?

I did another 'psychic' thing the other evening; the night before I was going to meet my girlfriend at Heathrow on Sunday. I was staying at a friends in London on the Saturday, so I thought I'd go out for a few quiet drinks. Needless to say I got absolutely smashed (get this - I was so drunk I walked down the wrong street and spent about ten minutes trying to force the key into the wrong door, until the irrate owner came out and threatened me. I truely thought I was at the right house.) and did the psychic thing with this geezer in a pub, who was so impressed (I can't remember what I said) but he invited me back to his house with his wife where we drank more booze and I spewed more bull until I passed out at 1:45am, woke up at 4:30 and decided it was best to get back to my friends to have a little sleep before I had to meet my girlfriend at 5:30. Astonishingly, I made it. But by christ, was I hungover. I am also covered with cuts, abbrasions and a really quite impressive bruise on my right elbow.

I may sound proud, but I'm not. I wish I wouldn't do this everytime I have some disposable cash.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> Martinelv wrote:
> 50! No, I wish. That's my target before I shuffle on this mortal coil. It's around 32(ish) at the moment.
> 
> Lightweight.


You guys are ridiculous. Personally, I think that if you have sex for the wrong reasons, or with the wrong person, it just weakens and emasculates you more. You hand out a piece of your heart that you arent supposed to. And contrary to what most Christians think, I am NOT against premarital sex. God is the most sexual Being in existence, because he created it. It is a celebration of Life. I tend to beleive that most "religious" people are afraid of their own sexuality, but in God there is no fear, no regret, no sadness, no loss. Simply abundant goodness, wisdom, and joy.

My best priest friend was at one time a lothario quite like Martin. He is from Czeckloslovakia, played the Cello in a symphony, and is quite cultured. He is the abbot of the monastery where I treated one of the monks who had a brain tumor. In any event, he did hit 50 women, and he expressed the same emptiness and dissatisfaction with his life as Martin did. He found satisfaction eventually in the quiet place of his heart of which I always speak, where we meet with God. I can see that the devil, or Father himself, uses these "indiscretions" to rack him with regret and guilt to this day, but he need not feel them. God cares not about sin - just us. He Loves us and our lives. Sin cannot seperate one from God - only rejection of the heart can. If the heart is good, ALL is good. If the heart is bad, all of our actions will reflect this. The body cannot do what the heart does not already contain. Individual actions are only reflections of the heart, and only sometimes. This is why we can never judge.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, this is a stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid question from an old fashioned hypochondriac who prefers monogamy but who is a very sexual person and have considered one night stands.

My "brief relationships" -- never one-nighters -- may involve some "intimacy" but not ... um intercourse.

Perhaps I am freaking out about this, but is anyone here who has so many partners worry about STDs?

I have enough problems in my life. And perhaps I'm overly concerned with this, especially as I would always use a condom in a short-term relationship. Can someone be flat out honest with me about this?

I may post this in a nother post.

I want rip-roaring, wonderful sex, with one man. My soulmate. And I don't like brief encounters. What's a girl to do?

Sigh,
D


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

I replied to your question in your other post Dreamer.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I want predictions! But my pictures are already on this site so it's obvious where anything you're guessing comes from.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't do predictions Person3. But yes, seeing as I already know what you look like - my judgement would be clouded. 



> I think that if you have sex for the wrong reasons, or with the wrong person, it just weakens and emasculates you more


Sigh. Can't I have any fun? Who says I'm having sex with women for the wrong reasons? They didn't put up a fight, if memory serves. Surely I'm the only one who knows what the reasons are, unless you are psychic of course, which you probably are. What's wrong with sampling a broad spectrum of lady-delights? Much like an all you can eat chinese buffet. I'm dying. Don't begrudge me that. And it doesn't emasculate me. It makes me feel like a 'big man'. Tee hee. Etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Be best to sample women in all respects, one day you mite be foolish enough to marry one? (Goes for women as well) want to know what you?re putting yourself through before hand? I?m learning the hard way that a women?s looks does not relate to her touch, she may seem delightful, but when she has the ability of large pickings at the sweet shop; this ?can? (doesn?t always) make her quite sour herself? which is understandable to where I would do the same in her shoes? but a little consideration isn?t out of order? always a bonus.

Sampling men/women will not ?dishonour? you; only make you more aware of yourself and life around you.

My favourite sweet would have to be ?Sherbet Lemons? ? balance is everything in this life.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw the message between the lines R... one and no more...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> The reason being that the most amazing quality in a man is his ability to love one woman exclusively...at least when he is with her


I'm sure it is. I really am. For a woman. But us men are _so_ confused nowadays, which gives us leave to act like total bastards - which we innately are. I mean - we are told we are meant to be masculine, yet in touch with our feminine side, hard yet sensitive, kind yet gruff. Is it any surprise that we are all f****d up idiots? And, oh yes, I've read my girlfriend's magazines. They want us to 'be men!'. What is that exactly, if it isn't what we've been over the past million years, with a little sociological and cultural refinement? What do you WANT exactly? Whatever IT is, you know we would cut off a limb to make you happy, so why don't you just come out and tell us? We KNOW that women are more savvy than us pee-brained Brontosaurus'es, so is this some kind of tease?

You women knew this all along. Don't deny it. You knew our simple, parallel (at best) male minds couldn't cope with being all things to everyone. Damn you to hades. You win. I'll live with being a fertilisation factory. Sigh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

> I'm sure it is. I really am. For a woman.


*nods* words of a Wiseman.


> But us men are so confused nowadays,


*nods? nearly brakes down in tears due to how true it is?. * and I ? I felt I was the only one?. 



> Is it any surprise that we are all f****d up idiots?


Are you ?women? listening to this?... you brought it upon yourself for us men to be bastards? are you happy with what you have created? =*( ? )hugs self(



> so is this some kind of tease?


I think you?re onto something here *evil eye to all the women here?* yeah YEAh YEAH! It?s a big TEASE?. It?s all it ever WAS! =*(? =P

NO NO NO Martinelv? don?t let these fuckers win!... we can stand up to them! =P

WE ARE MEN AFTER ALL?. OR?? ? are we?.. hey?... tutt *crys*


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin, 


> Who says I'm having sex with women for the wrong reasons?


I'm not - I'm not privvy to that kind of information. When most people talk about the "wrong reasons" to have sex, they almost always automatically assume that what is "wrong" with their action is what is being done to the other person, and I disagree. They assume exploitation, manipualtion, etc... It is more common for people to sin against themselves sexually (if this can even really be called a sin - "sin" is really just beleiving a lie and letting it lead you to a demeang action. I think that eventually we are meant to stop labeling our actions as "sin" or "virtue" and simply look at our actions as good or bad for us. God looks at life as a journey, not a series of classifiable actions). St. Paul actually stated this, that in almost all "sin" a person sins against others, but in fornication, he sins against his own self. More often than not, people have sex with people they are truly not compatible with. Not compatible with their chemistry, their personality, their spirituality. They "settle" for someone. They treat _themselves_ cheaply. Why do we do treat ourselves cheaply? Usually, because we are using sex to fill a void it should not be used to fill, such as low self-worth, self-medicating anger or anxiety, etc...We should save sex for having it with someone we _truly_ enjoy, and who truly enjoys us. If not, we have simply handed a peice of ourselves to someone who cannot comprehend or appreciate it. And _that_ is emasculating.



> Surely I'm the only one who knows what the reasons are, unless you are psychic of course, which you probably are.


You know, I dont know that I am psychic. I am finely attuned to what is inside of people. Its a mixture of perceptiveness, intuition, and something akin to prayer. But I thought I would use these skills on Sebastian, if he doesnt mind. They are guesses completely within the realm of what is rational, so I hope he doesnt mind. If I'm right, I'll explain why I deduced what I did. Its a completely rational train of thought, with just a little bit of intuition thrown in. I can know what is inside of a person when I see them, but I have to see them first or be in proximity to them. I can also sense what people whom I have met, if we are very good friends, are feeling from very long distances. Since I've never met Seb, its safe to say I cant use these on him. I might try though.

Seb, I very strongly suspect that although you might be packing a couple extra pounds around the middle now, that you have been fairly thin for most of your life. That your eyesight is not 20/20, and that you either wear glasses or contacts or should be. And that you have a slight forward hunch to your shoulders that keeps you from standing as straight as you could. I also suspect that you are right-handed and slightly taller than the Canadian male average, although with these I feel less sure. These next two guesses are more intuitive than anything. I think that you have the support of a strong woman in your life right now, and that you still struggle with an anxious feeling in the pit of your stomach at times while you write.

Okay, these things may or may not be true. Hopefully Sebastian will let us know.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Martin and Emulated, 
One more thing. I _dont_ think that women know what they want. And thats the point. They want a man to _ know_ what he wants. A guy who doesnt need men, or women, to tell him who he is or what he stands for. You can ask women what they want in a man, and you are going to get a self-conflicting picture. They want so many things, and they arent sure how to fit it all together. Fitting it all together, in other words, _being_ oneself, and not being someone who panders to magazine stereotypes, is what I think women truly hunger for. But I dont think that sells magazines. And I dont think there is a book written on how to "know thyself" or stand for things. You either do or you dont. You either are true to yourself and the people around you, or you arent.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Tell me one thing which is "perfect"... just one thing.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Dear Martin and Emulated,
> One more thing. I _dont_ think that women know what they want. And thats the point. They want a man to _ know_ what he wants. A guy who doesnt need men, or women, to tell him who he is or what he stands for. You can ask women what they want in a man, and you are going to get a self-conflicting picture. They want so many things, and they arent sure how to fit it all together. Fitting it all together, in other words, _being_ oneself, and not being someone who panders to magazine stereotypes, is what I think women truly hunger for. But I dont think that sells magazines. And I dont think there is a book written on how to "know thyself" or stand for things. You either do or you dont. You either are true to yourself and the people around you, or you arent.
> 
> Peace
> Homeskooled


Dear Home,

I don't know about this. Firstly, many people (men and women) don't know what they want ... what to do with their lives, not to mention what they want from a relationship, although I'd say we all enjoy intimacy, sex. It is pleasurable and comforting (at least to me).

As for myself, it took me a long time to know what sort of life *I* wanted and needed as the way I grew up was insane. My mother hated men, was an independent career woman, realized she didn't want a kid, etc.

Here's what I'd like from any man, and as has been mentioned no one is perfect -- and that CERTAINLY includes me in spades.

1. Someone who shares common values with me, enjoys similar activities... just the general ... he's my friend first and foremost. My BEST friend.

2. And (had I had my brain more together when I was younger), a man who wants to be a father, but respects my being a mother -- literally a homemaker (which I would have been more than happy with.)

3. A guy who is secure in himself, and yes, financially secure and protective of me.

4. If I had all of that above, I'd worship the ground he walked on. Also, I'd have to be physically attracted to him, and WANT to have sex with him ... a lot. And I have had such relatiohips, a few, in the past that could have fit the bill there, but the timing was off and I was a mess or the guy was a mess.

5. Sexually. I am very open about what I want and don't want. I would want a man who is open about his needs and I would want to please him physically.

Very important though, is the man needs to be agressive sexually. I like to initiate, but I need a man who is MALE. I love that. I've found men who have many good qualities but are tentative sexually and that is a turn-off for me.

Overall, I guess like Miss Starling, I want the traditional male/female roles. I like male as provider and female as Mom. Also, if I had myself together in any way, I would be active when my kids were older in any number of things.

My limits to all of this happening -- my serious issues, mental health crap, etc. I've gone for men who understand as they have issues, but then we drive each other crazy with our repsective limitations.

I also don't expect a man to read my mind, but I hate it when a man expects me to read his mind, in any number of matters.

And honesty is crucial. Even if he says, "I don't love you anymore". That scares the shit out of me.

I think there are many women who know what they want ... I know them personally. My "healthier" girlfriends I've known since high school or university. Some have been in wonderful marriages for 23 years. One girlfriend always surprises me by how turned on she STILL is by her husband and he by her.

I don't know what percetange of the population this represents, but this also includes the 26 year old woman who cuts my hair. She knew what she wanted in a relationship since she knew what one was, went after it, got it, and has her "soulmate."

I could sock her in the head out of envy. But there are women and men who know what they want. Though nothing is perfect, nothing is simple, nothing is easy, compromise is a necessity, etc., etc., etc.

Best,
D


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> I dont think that women know what they want


If I had have said that, can you imagine the howl of protests. It just ain't fair.

Anyway, I don't agree - for what it's worth. It's a bit of a sweeping generalisation. Men and women, emotional entanglements aside, are people...just people.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

> A guy who is secure in himself, and yes, financially secure and protective of me.


This is what I mean. Although preceded by some disclaimers (which I think were all true, Dreamer), this is something that is very important to the female psyche, and it will almost always work its way into a list of the "most desirable attributes". Well, except in Cosmopolitan.



> Anyway, I don't agree - for what it's worth. It's a bit of a sweeping generalisation. Men and women, emotional entanglements aside, are people...just people.


Lordy! The day that Martinelv would be telling _me_ that I've made a sweeping generalisation...my, how the tables are-a-turning. Never thought I'd live to see it....Yep, Martin, your right. But the question - what do women want - is sweeping. It sort of begs sweeping answers, and thats where my reply is flawed. Sort of. Many people dont really know what they want, and they stumble on their soulmate and they help them become the best version of themselves, ie, know what they want. Some people find their soulmate, still dont know what they want, and mess it all up. Relationships are _very_ _very_ individual cases. But I definitely think a case can be made that security is something that women, across nation, creed, and nationality, want in a man. Whether or not they find it in a man at first, or help him find it, is a different story. But its a very "male" characteristic to be able to provide physical security, and security in oneself, to your family, to enable them to weather times of crisis. I certainly, however, agree with your critique. Relationships work in mysterious way. And no, Miss Starling, one should never strive to be perfect - this life is about growing. If one beleives in perfection, that can be reached. But if you look at life as a chance to "grow", there are no limits. Those goals will help you achieve that.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Home said:


> This is what I mean. Although preceded by some disclaimers (which I think were all true, Dreamer), this is something that is very important to the female psyche, and it will almost always work its way into a list of the "most desirable attributes". Well, except in Cosmopolitan.


Dear Home,
I'm confused. I'd think you would say this is the natural way of things, and I think it is. We have had similar threads here. Cosmo promotes women being independent, however, as well, and as noted, men are attracted to that.

I.E. when I was in my Master's Degree with a clear goal and obvious talents, when I was a T.A., when I had a job at Fox for God's sake, I had no end of dates, and really nice men that I would have wanted to marry!

When I couldn't keep up the facade, I lost the opportunity to interact with men on that level. The stupid thing was, many of those men, admired my intelligence and goals, but still wanted to have children.

Had I been healthier, bottom line, I would have probably found a pretty decent relationship.

There are many healthy people who are very clear in what they want. I know them and have known them.

I don't think a man wants and needs traditional qualities in a woman.

Part of this is because the world has changed. I'm glad women have more rights and the ability to pursue a career if they want that, even instead of children or a husband or a family.

It is difficult to juggle both, but I also know, couples who when working together -- with a plan for the future which always changes (don't puke Martin) -- manage to weather numerous crises.

Martin what you said is true. Bottom line we're just people, struggling along. Those of us here have extra issues. I have to take that into consideration when looking for a mate, make more compromises.

There are also marriages I look at that are complete disasters.

Again, we are only human.
But Home, I do think that is a very gross generalization.

And women's nature isn't in her psyche it's in her NATURE, you know me, as is being male is in his NATURE. I believe less in the effects of socialization than given instincts of the individual.

That doesn't mean that idiotic magazines don't affect women's attitudes (especially young womens'), but they also REFLECT what a woman is.

Men/boys don't buy magazines that tell them the latest in fashion and dieting. Women/girls don't buy the latest Sports Illustrated. In the main.

Yes, there are ALWAYS exceptions to the rule, again in this very modern Western society. We all have many choices and that's great. And relationships run the gamut.

D
God I am always so damned tired. Now how many "healthy" men want top deal with that? It doesn't make things easy for me. Neither does the DP/DR and anxiety. Man that ticks me off.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, I read "Cosmo" now and again as it is a "fun, mindless read", but also, I get turned on by the "sex tips" and by the "erotic stories" that do read like cheap erotic novels, LOL.

Men get turned on by the pics in Sports Illustrated or more graphic sex.

No one taught us to be that way. We just are.

In this recent book, which I don't like the writing style, about women's brains, they did this one experiment where they gave little girls trucks to play with. There were also towels in the room. The little girls wrapped the trucks in the towels and sang to them, LOL.

This is an exaggerated example, but I remember being a "girly girl" since I can recall. And my mother wore the pants in the family, hated my father, hated men and showed me no love. It was my instinct to be gentle and nurturing. I can't explain it. Though I did tomboy stuff too.

And there is a part of me that so wants, STILL WANTS, my father to have loved me, protected me from my mother. Been a man.

I saw this in my other friends' homes. And I know not all of those marriages were stable, but in those homes, the kids were happier. I was always astounded when I went to their homes and Mom was HOME when we got there after school, and that Mom was a housewife, but that Dad was loving and had dinner with us, and that people had siblings.

My mother called all of these things shams. Love to her was idiocy. Work was for ALL people. Women included. "You must be independent of men." An extreme feminist way before her time, and I'm still nothing like her.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I think we're in agreement, Dreamer. When I say psyche, I do mean NATURE, as you put it. I mean the female brain is wired to look for men with a leadership/provider ability. As for men not wanting women to fill the traditional role, I really cant strongly disagree enough. Men , too , are biologically programmed, and really, really look for someone who is nurturing. Its just something we cant provide for ourselves and our children. It helps to make a house a home. I cant think of one guy friend of mine who is dating or married who is not glad to have a woman who can provide this attribute that us men lack. That doesnt mean men look for nurturing to be expressed the same way it was in the 1950s. But there were good things about the 50s that are lacking nowadays, and there are good things about the 2000s that were lacking then, for instance, women having college degrees. It wasnt encouraged as much in the 1950s as it is now, and I think women's "sufferage" (sp) as a whole is good for society.



> Men/boys don't buy magazines that tell them the latest in fashion and dieting. Women/girls don't buy the latest Sports Illustrated. In the main.


Thats not entirely true. The "what do women want" question is asked by both Cosmo and Sports Illustrated, and these two magazines are so mainstream that things published in either filter down to mainstream America and the water cooler. Everyone knows about Cosmos spreads of pregnant women on their covers. You cant miss them in the check-out aisle. As for the "statistics" on what guys, or women, look for, they, too, are advertised on covers. They arent necessarily guys or girls magazines anymore, just like Vogue, which is almost unisex nowadays.

I think that having to ask the question "what do women want" (or for that matter, what do men want?) is in itself a bad sign. Even if we could know what the answer is, are our personalities that plastic that we would just mold ourselves into the "perfect" form? Isnt it better to just be yourself, polls and statistics be damned? What I was trying to point out was the irony of a man being slave to this sort of question, when one of the most beautiful thing about being a man is being able to lead, and for both sexes, just being yourself. I sometimes feel very strongly that women want men who can lead them. By asking the question, you can automatically see where both Western culture, and our dating culture, go awry. We're afraid of being ourselves.

I see that your thinking of dating again, and I think thats admirable. Good for you Dreamer. I tend to notice if my posts touch on something occuring in your life that your responses become more heated, so I just want to say that none of my posts were written with any comments directed at you. So please dont let any of them deter you from your undertaking. Nobody is perfect, and like I said to Martin, the whole question is so artificial, that any answer to it is flawed by a generalized tone. I dont really think that being tired is going to affect how men perceive you, nor do I think that STDs are as common as you think. Being perfect really doesnt matter - being yourself, and treating him and yourself well, does. Have you looked into the online dating service for people with mental illnesses? I always thought it would be great for people with intractable DP. Do what gives you peace.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer, 
Do you think that women are built more to pander to, and attract a man, than men are to women? It sounds sexist, so I'm prone to doubt this intuition, but it almost seems like women are attracted to men who seem independent, strong, and even aloof, and signal this through flirtation. Does this mean that would be more in a woman's nature to ask "What do men want?" than it would be for a guy to ask the reverse? I think there is a grain of truth in there somewhere, but I dont think that this is entirely true. That's why I'd be glad to have your feedback on it. I dont beleive that women are supposed to have weak core personalities either - but is it more natural for women to worry about what a guy wants/is thinking, etc?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:x


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> You know, I dont know that I am psychic. I am finely attuned to what is inside of people. Its a mixture of perceptiveness, intuition, and something akin to prayer. But I thought I would use these skills on Sebastian, if he doesnt mind. They are guesses completely within the realm of what is rational, so I hope he doesnt mind. If I'm right, I'll explain why I deduced what I did. Its a completely rational train of thought, with just a little bit of intuition thrown in. I can know what is inside of a person when I see them, but I have to see them first or be in proximity to them. I can also sense what people whom I have met, if we are very good friends, are feeling from very long distances. Since I've never met Seb, its safe to say I cant use these on him. I might try though.
> 
> Seb, I very strongly suspect that although you might be packing a couple extra pounds around the middle now, that you have been fairly thin for most of your life. That your eyesight is not 20/20, and that you either wear glasses or contacts or should be. And that you have a slight forward hunch to your shoulders that keeps you from standing as straight as you could. I also suspect that you are right-handed and slightly taller than the Canadian male average, although with these I feel less sure. These next two guesses are more intuitive than anything. I think that you have the support of a strong woman in your life right now, and that you still struggle with an anxious feeling in the pit of your stomach at times while you write.
> 
> ...


Well, let's see now. You are virtually correct in just about anything but I suspect your method of deduction may be split evenly between pure Holmesian (as in Sherlock) categorical logic but also through forum-reading osmosis. You see, I think at one time or another on this very forum, I have let slip various hints about myself that you could easily have inferred to mean this, that or the other thing. Some is good detective work...others good memory. If you would permit me (and really, there's no way you possibly could or couldn't before I post this, but as matter of form, i thought i'd ask), I think i'll try to replicate your detective work and see how you arrived where you did. Breaking it down:

1. "Packing on the pounds" - I'm pretty sure I've said at least once on here how I'm not as thin as I used to be. Plus, it's widely known that I drink like a fish and have often professed my damn-near sexual attraction to olives and various other foodstuffs. However, I think i've also mentioned how i like to run and it's also quite common for the neurotic to be somewhat thinner than average as they're constantly in anxious turmoil over some small trifle or another...and I have to assume that you would have made that calculation and so perhaps there is something else you thought that tilted the scale (so to speak) in favour of my being overweight.

I would like to qualify this though. I am very far from being overweight. In this you are also correct. I have been "thin" most of my life and only recently have packed on "a few" pounds. And quite literally, I do mean "a few". However, I should mention that the only time it's noticed that there are "a few" pounds to be seen, is when I take off my shirt. And in those cases, the people viewing this are usually too excited about what's coming off next that the whole "extra pounds" issue is dropped like a sack of potatoes.

2. Non-20/20 vision - Yes. You're right. I wear contacts most of the time and glasses when I'm at home. My vision is actually quite atrocious. However, I have posted on here when people go on about vitreous floaters and whether they're related to DP (which is utter nonsense), so you could have derived this thought from there.

3. Forward haunch in my shoulders - Hmm. I don't really slouch but when i'm writing or sitting at my desk at that office hell I go to every day, I do haunch my shoulders a little. I could have much better posture. I think you're getting that idea from my avatar. It doesn't really effect how I stand though, but again, the posture could be better.

4. Right-handed - Yes.

5. Slightly taller than average - Yes, although both brothers of mine tower above me which makes me want to punch something.

6. Strong woman in my life - Well, if you mean my Mother, then yes, you're right. But that would be it. I either have girlfriends who aren't strong for me because they're usually spacier than I am or female friends who mother me like a lost child. I would, however, love to have a strong, confident, self-assured lover or friend or lover/friend in my life to cling to in times of desperate need.

7. Still struggle with anxious pit in stomach when i write - Well...yes.

So there you are. Actually, turns out you were right on all seven.

s.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> Tell me one thing which is "perfect"... just one thing.


Everything is perfect right now in the present moment. Even you in your most self-depreciating, depersonalised state are doing exactly what you should be doing in that one perfect moment.

If you don't like what you are doing, you can change. But wanting change does not equate to judging yourself. Every perfect moment holds something important for you to learn and to grow from.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Dreamer,
> Do you think that women are built more to pander to, and attract a man, than men are to women? It sounds sexist, so I'm prone to doubt this intuition, but it almost seems like women are attracted to men who seem independent, strong, and even aloof, and signal this through flirtation. Does this mean that would be more in a woman's nature to ask "What do men want?" than it would be for a guy to ask the reverse? I think there is a grain of truth in there somewhere, but I dont think that this is entirely true. That's why I'd be glad to have your feedback on it. I dont beleive that women are supposed to have weak core personalities either - but is it more natural for women to worry about what a guy wants/is thinking, etc?
> 
> Peace
> Homeskooled


Working on this. But you know I have to pull in "Survival of the Fittest" again on this one. And this is tough, as I believe we have our innate, primitive instinctual NATURE (which we agree upon -- but you don't see it as animal instinct I don't think) first and foremost.

Modern society only makes it more complicated. And different societies have different "mating rituals" as do different species of animals. But I think the basic ideas/actions are similar.

Have to work on this one to be coherent and not ramble.

Best,
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Holy Teapots Miss Starling!

I think you have it covered. Did you ever hear the song by Oleta Adams (or she sings it) "Rhythm of Life" -- I love that. Not exactly the same message (in the song), but I agree to much of what you say, and it answers the question really.

It's a synergistic dance, it's not something "planned out", and it is based on our Nature. Men and women are different. Our brains our different. Our innate abilities are different, and no I don't think women should be barefoot and pregnant, I'm just saying, why have two sexes? there has to be a reason. Bottom line we come together to make babies. To build a family unit.

But Miss Starling is correct, and I'm thinking too hard about this and getting all confused.

Here is Home's post again so I can look at it:



> Do you think that women are built more to pander to, and attract a man, than men are to women? It sounds sexist, so I'm prone to doubt this intuition, but it almost seems like women are attracted to men who seem independent, strong, and even aloof, and signal this through flirtation. Does this mean that would be more in a woman's nature to ask "What do men want?" than it would be for a guy to ask the reverse? I think there is a grain of truth in there somewhere, but I dont think that this is entirely true. That's why I'd be glad to have your feedback on it. I dont beleive that women are supposed to have weak core personalities either - but is it more natural for women to worry about what a guy wants/is thinking, etc?


Firstly "pander" is .... hmmm ... not a good word as it implies exploit a weakness .... I looked it up to be sure 8)

If these things in our nature, how is it we are exploiting a weakness? That implies socialization. Again I think society REFLECTS our innate NATURAL characteristics. Society is important, but society and culture spring from who we are as individuals. I also think this is why we believe in God. I think we need to. But don't take that as an insult, Home. I don't think we'll ever understand the brain. And I'm still an agnostic. I'm not an atheist.

*As Miss Starling said, the mating dance is complex, and we each contribute something, neither good nor bad. There is no conspiracy here 8) as to "entrapment" or "exploitation". I think we each act as we are meant to, and the reason men and women don't understand each other is ... well, we ARE very different.*

I know one thing. Women say about 2,500 words in a day. Men say about 700 or something. Not exact, but that is a huge difference. Women are more verbal, as noted because we are the ones who know baby babble, we are communicators - which is why men drive us crazy by NOT talking and we drive them crazy with YACKKING and need to YACK. I can't go into a dissertation on the diffs of men and women so I'll try to answer. Sort of, but we live in a complex society, and couples go about this with many variations.

If we base this on survival of the fittest, what is important?

1. For a woman, yes, a man needs to be a good provider, needs to be strong, needs to be protective, even possessive. He needs to have good genes. These are primitive bottom line equivalents. He also needs to be agressive to pursue the woman he wants. He has to fight to get to the front of the line, he needs to be strong enough to go out and get supplies for the familiy. In modern terms, higher education, solid employment whatever it is. Stability.

2. For a man, a woman needs to bear healthy children and care for them well. So in a sense yes, body characteristics seem to be more important to men -- bigger breasts, bigger hips, nice butt, YOUTH, and color in the face indicating health. (Why women "paint their faces" with makeup -- why women who had no makeup pinched their cheeks to look rosy and healthy.) Beauty is important. But as is noted in the human species, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Also, oddly enough there is an apparent world preference for light skin. I believe the Chinese and Japanese still try to stay out of the sun so they are pale. Pale skin means you don't work outdoors (laborer), you are of the "upper class." But that is just one cultural difference. For some reason in the West tanned blonde babes look mighty fine to men. There has to be a reason. Haven't figured it out. EDIT: Yes I have, it is an indication of a more wealthy, healthy, secure western woman. I think. Again, it is Western health and beauty. Young and tan and tall and lovely.... yada.

*I also think that it is true that the "number ranking" is REAL. Someone who is a 10 is attracted to a 10, someone who is less good looking or who is lacking in certain positive traits will connect with a similar person.*

We like "symmetry" which is beauty. On and on and on as it seems to indicate that THE BABIES, the generation to come will be HEALTHY. Also we are repulsed by those who are are physically "deformed", literally. That doesn't bode well for the gene pool, and adds greater stigma in a time when looks don't matter as much (that what a person has to offer in intelligence, character, personality, etc. is more important.)

Age is also a turn off. And age in women is a special turn off for men. Older women can't have children. Older men can (with viagra if necessary), hence a man can have many more children than a woman, in theory.

I read recently also that women enjoy a man's sense of humor, literally. A man has to have much in his arsenal to attract a woman. Men fight over women. Women SELECT a man.
----------------------------------------------------------
I'm not going on with the lecture, it's another library of antrhopology, sociology, human evolution, etc., etc. Also remember in the animal world for some reason the males are "prettier" than the females often. The peacock, the lion with his mane, etc. They are COMPETING, showing off for the woman.

1. If women flirt, I think it's only a signal that they are "ready", "responsive" to a particular man's advances. I don't think it is a sexist thing it's a female NATURAL thing. It shouldn't be interpreted in a negative way.

When you say our we "built" to attract men. YES, both women and men have qualities MADE to attract the opposite sex, but also aide in the function of being good at what they are. (Does that make sense?)

I believe the reason women primp and dress and wear makeup and "I feel pretty, oh so pretty" and get new haircuts and diet endlessly to look good to show off the 38-20-35 figure :shock: 8) (model waif thin isn't really attractive, it isn't healthy) is for when they find the male that they are attracted to or think is the one they like it is indeed a "signal."

2. But men are "built" to battle over the woman. To offer things to her, to make her feel HE IS THE ONE for her. And sexual prowess is important. CONFIDENCE regarding that is important.

Oh, I'll go on forever. This is indeed a dance, not a game.

And also, I think in modern society, but also throughout history, women and men have "shared tips" on "what is it that he/she wants?" How can I get that woman, how can I get that man?

The sexual questions in women's magazines and in male magazines all have truth to them. I don't recall seeing a pregnant woman on the cover of Cosmo -- that mag is more for the "free and easy" younger woman, looking around for "Mr. Right." There are different mags for different age groups. Sadly I'm too old for cosmo save the sex tips.

But when you really read the questions in there, they are spot on really. Some are very basic ... don't look like a schlump sp? when going out. Always wear nice panties and look pretty, you never know when a cool guy is out and about. He wants to see you smile. He wants to see you have some brains.....

Oh, I'm rambling.

I think there is someone for everyone out there. But it hasn't ever been easy getting a couple together, yet, it's easy to get us to mate. We both enjoy it, we SHOULD enjoy it. It's meant to make babies. In theory we're constructed also to have families. But yes, you'll agree modern society has changed that.

But it is impossible to escape an innate NATURE that has been with us for, I don't know, millenia, not just centuries, but thousands upon thousands of years.

It isn't unusual for us to ask, "What does he want? or What does SHE want?" We want to give to the other to he/she will be our mate.

But we don't have to "plan it out" -- it manages to happen. But again, we are imperfect, confused.

And I've said my 2,500 + words.

This is who we are. "All is fair in love, love's a crazy game..... " Why do they write so many love songs/poems/plays about love/movies about love? We're still trying to get it right?

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Miss Starling said:


> But ideally it is this:
> 
> Mutual, simultaneous attraction and selection
> Mutual, simultaneous giving
> ...


What SHE said. 8)

I will say that men and women both feel manipulated in certain relationships as they ARE being manipulated. You have to be careful about who's out there and why.

If a woman or man takes his/her aresenal for attraction and misuses it, it becomes corrupted and ugly.

Men who are con artists, women who are con artists. Never said people were good. Both men and women are capable of being evil and manipulative, but in ways that reflect who they are sexually.

Again, sadly I'm not an idealist. I wish I were, but I'm not.

And the concept of a plan for the future. That is done by responsible people in a very unpredictable world. Anyone's financial estate planner would tell you at minimum to draw up a Will. And we have marriage contracts to protect each partner.

No one is perfect.

And the famous Zen saying, though I don't believe it applies to physical illness of DP/DR for the Love of GOD!, is

"Life is Pain, but we CHOOSE to suffer."
Peace,
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> As I say I find the statistics and analyses on what makes people attractive, physically, very depressing. I hate competing, it is just horrible.
> 
> That's the man's job


Indeed. But as noted, when I look at couples, I see how they "fit", sometimes the most unlikely people get together.

And Home -- MAN I WISH WE COULD ALL SIT DOWN AND TALK ABOUT THIS, IT WOULD BE EXCELLENT. IT'S TOO DIFFICULT TO WRITE IT OUT.


> is it more natural for women to worry about what a guy wants/is thinking, etc?


Maybe it's more natural that women are more curious about social things as they provide the "social", the "family" and the man "provides". This sometimes drives women crazy. It does me, in the sense that men seem to communicate less, and that isn't bad it's their NATURE, they communicate in different ways. I have felt a lot of the time that I can't understand what a man in my life is thinking. And he won't come out and tell me.

I'll talk and talk and talk and ask and ask, and he'll withdraw further. That seems to be more of a male thing I think. Hence, women are always saying, "What is he brooding about? Why won't he talk to me?" and it's usually no big deal. Perhaps women make a bigger deal out of some things, I don't know. We want to "have the house in order" -- that sounds sexist, but it isn't.

But then aren't men sitting around saying, "What do women want!?" Men are asking the same question.

We COMPLEMENT each other. Men and Women make each other complete.

I think with gay couples there's obvioiusly a different connection that I cannot connect with. I am straight, so I don't understand and can't speak for what happens between two men or two women. But it's interesting that gay couples also want children, want to be a family, want to be together, take care of each other, each offering their own distinct gifts to the relationship.

*And DISCLAIMER: This is not a "rulebook" as to how we are all supposed to be. It is my broad interpretation from reading stuff over the years. Let's just do the Starling Synergy Dance!* 8)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> and I lost mine when dissociation set in.


That's not what your picture said 



Dreamer said:


> And age in women is a special turn off for men.


Speak for yourself, I find some older women (Note I don't mean elderly but 30-40's) quite attractive. I think a lot of it is the experience factor 

Let's also not forget women don't hit their sexual prime till 30's or 40's.

But, ultimately I wish it all were simple (or maybe it is and we are all just complexifying it too much). All of this "What men want" and "What women want" talk really bores and bothers me.

Why can't we all just get along? Why can't two or more people just have sex if they feel like it?

Really, we aren't animals anymore. And as a species humans have evolved beyond natural selection. We don't need to select mates based on how much food they can carry anymore. Even the individuals that would be considered less fit by evolutionary theory (e.g. physically or mentally disabled) survive and can flourish under the right circumstances.

Mind you, I'm single, so what do I know :roll:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Miss Starling and Dreamer, 
You have both hit the nail on the head for me....thank you. I find that all truths in life are infinitiely reasonable, and a synergistic explanation of the sexes seems very, well, reasonable to me. Nicely said, both in your exegesis, Miss Starling, and your in-depth analysis, Dreamer. Thank you. Not that truth is usually very politically correct, but when I say "reasonable" I mean something peaceful, that your soul can rest in when it is said.

And now. onto *Sebastian*. How EXACTLY, did I know the things about you I did? The all-seeing eye of Homeskooled, perhaps? The omniscience of a psychic? Perhpas the Holmesian deduction of a super-sleuth? Well, in all truth, the answer is _ Elementary, my dear Sebastian, elementary._  Gosh, have I always wanted to say that.



> Well, let's see now. You are virtually correct in just about anything but I suspect your method of deduction may be split evenly between pure Holmesian (as in Sherlock) categorical logic but also through forum-reading osmosis. You see, I think at one time or another on this very forum, I have let slip various hints about myself that you could easily have inferred to mean this, that or the other thing. Some is good detective work...others good memory. If you would permit me (and really, there's no way you possibly could or couldn't before I post this, but as matter of form, i thought i'd ask), I think i'll try to replicate your detective work and see how you arrived where you did. Breaking it down:
> 
> 1. "Packing on the pounds" - I'm pretty sure I've said at least once on here how I'm not as thin as I used to be. Plus, it's widely known that I drink like a fish and have often professed my damn-near sexual attraction to olives and various other foodstuffs. However, I think i've also mentioned how i like to run and it's also quite common for the neurotic to be somewhat thinner than average as they're constantly in anxious turmoil over some small trifle or another...and I have to assume that you would have made that calculation and so perhaps there is something else you thought that tilted the scale (so to speak) in favour of my being overweight.
> 
> ...


First of all, I could see that I did my work well when your post actually began with a rationalization as _how_ I knew what I knew. I have to admit, I chuckled a bit. So now I'm going to go through each of these, and explain how I knew what I did. I feel as though I'm pulling back the curtain on one of the stage illusions or magic tricks that I perform, and in a way I am.

1. Thin most of your life, now packing a little extra weight. I ascertained this partly through "forum-reading osmosis" as you put it, as well as pure observation. I tend to note that obsessive types tend to have faster metabolisms, thus I assumed that you would be thinner. Secondly, you've given your age away before as being around 30, and this is the time in a man's life when his testosterone begins dropping, causing the "spare-tire" around the abdomen to begin forming. Doesnt really have as much to do with will-power as some think. Secondly, you DO say that you drink like a fish, and this only accelerates the deposition of fat cells around the abdomen. This is why men get "beer guts". Alcohol in women, however, does NOT tend to deposit fat in their abdomen. Unfortunately, for women who drink too much, the body's preferred place of carbohydrate storage is their "gluteus maximus".

2. Non 20/20 vision. The fact that you speak of floaters is not only something I wasnt thinking of, but would not be of the least help to me. Everyone has dead skin cells floating in the vitreous humor of the eye. This has no affect on the convexity or concavity of the eyeball, which is what determines nearsighted and farsightedness. There is, however, a preponderance of anecdotal evidence that people who spend much time reading, writing, or on computers, have worse eye-sight. I dont know if this is true statistically, but I do know that the Nazis beleived this so thoroughly that they specifically rounded up people wearing eyeglasses to weed out the "well-read" of society. This guess was also based on pure gut instinct.

3. Forward hunch in the shoulders - It would be hard NOT to have a forward hunch in your shoulders when your job forces you to sit stationary over a computer, and your hobby for your other waking hours is also writing over what I assume would be a desk. The thinner boned the body structure, and I'd already established that you might be, the more likely a hunch was showing its effects. Good exercises for your back would be pushups and walking trying to balance a book on your head. Its always shown in the movies to help with posture, and it really does work, and it also helps with height. Consciously rolling your shoulders back also affects one's self-esteem, in my opinion. My younger brother is a graphic designer, and already at 23, he looks like he has osteoporosis. It actually worries me, but he follows my parent's lead and shows me a great deal of disdain, so any advice I give him will go unheeded anyways.

4. Right-handed. I guessed this because I have noted different personality traits for right and left-handed people. I call it right and left-handed personalities. Right handed personalities are meticulous in detail, and try to think logically through things. Exterior things - status, appearance, the finer things of life - mean alot to them, as well as neatness in their writing and their surroundings. Left-handed personalities are much more free-wheeling, unbound by convention, and very illogical at times, both in good and bad ways. More of the eccentric artist type. Your finely edited posts just scream out a right-handed person, and I also have a better chance at being correct as right-handed people are more common than those who use their "Louie".

5. Slightly taller than average - No way I could have known this, well, except for that spy sattelite at my disposal. No, purely gut instinct, although if you think about it, there are only three categories of height if it is worded this way - those taller than average, shorter than average, and average. Mathematically, an an average is an artifical number made from combining those two extremes of people. Its almost always a certainty that very few people who are "average" really exist, as it is an artificial number betwen the extremes. That being said, my gut instinct told me that you were not small in stature.

6. A strong woman in your life. Well, to be honest, I was listening to my gut AND my brain when I wrote this. To complete an endeavor like a book, you always need supporters. I wasnt sure whether it was your mother who I felt was helping you or a new girlfriend, and so I left it purposefully vague, although I was leaning more towards a girlfriend myself. Although this isnt why I used it, this is an example of a broad statement a "psychic" (fraud) could easily use to esnare a gullible individual. "Strong woman" or "strong man" could be easily construed to be whatever someone wants it to be, even a dead relative.

7. Anxious pit in your stomach as you write. Pure gut. I just _felt_ that you have this feeling in you. Dont worry. Give it and your book to God. He'll make writing the book easy for you if now is the best time to complete it. If not, He'll let you know and lead you to something else that is fulfilling and easy. Remember, his yoke is easy and burden light. Life isnt supposed to be hard.

And thats it. Lots of gut, lots of deduction. Not actually a whole lot of osmosis. These skills come in handy for me when dealing with people.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

8)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> Well, in all truth, the answer is _ Elementary, my dear Sebastian, elementary._  Gosh, have I always wanted to say that.


So this is what you think of me?  I'm the blundering Watson who only serves, through his follies, to make greater, by comparison, the magnificent wisdom of Sherlock Holmes? 

Yes, well done. Through wording and deduction you managed to ascertain a few snippets about me. Although, I would probably have been more impressed were you to tell me that I was currently wearing a blue and black lounge-around-the-house outfit and that you knew this because it's a Sunday, the most common lounge around the house day, that the weather here, in the Greater Toronto Area, is maudlin with a 70% chance of outright depression. So, the likelihood would be for me to be lounging. Also, the pattern of blue and black is probably one of my favourite colour combinations which you could have deduced based on the fact that, were you to analyze all my posts on here...all 1,000 + of them, you would notice, if you take into account all regular statistical frequenices, that there is an anomolous preponderance of the letters: B-L-U and E. And of course, what goes well with blue and what would also reflect the current mood of the day. Why, black, of course! Elementary, my dear HS...elementary. And now, allow me to retort...I'll only comment on some of them...the rest you can assume a gold star for yourself. :wink:



HS said:


> 2. Non 20/20 vision. The fact that you speak of floaters is not only something I wasnt thinking of, but would not be of the least help to me. Everyone has dead skin cells floating in the vitreous humor of the eye. This has no affect on the convexity or concavity of the eyeball, which is what determines nearsighted and farsightedness.


Vitreous floaters are actually more common among people with myopia. You see, like anything else that I obsess over, I researched this a great deal and actually went to Vitreous Floater internet forums. Now, that's where the party's at, let me tell you! What a fun bunch they are! Hundreds of people whining about these infentisimal little specks of "dust" flickering about in their eyes.



HS said:


> There is, however, a preponderance of anecdotal evidence that people who spend much time reading, writing, or on computers, have worse eye-sight. I dont know if this is true statistically, but I do know that the Nazis beleived this so thoroughly that they specifically rounded up people wearing eyeglasses to weed out the "well-read" of society. This guess was also based on pure gut instinct.


The nazis were notoriously mistaken a great deal of the time. I draw your attention to their predeliction for placing Jews in gas ovens for no reason other than their religious beliefs. Or perhaps the dubious wisdom of launching a massive military ground campaign against the Soviet Union when you've got about 3 other fronts on the go. I know that you're claiming this is only "anecdotal evidence", and really I have nothing but "anecdotal evidence" to contradict it, but I've heard from my optomotrist and from various web resources that reading, computer work, etc. doesn't effect one's eyesight as long as it's done after the eyes have fully adjusted (ie. once past the age 18 or wherever it is that one's myopia levels off). This is just what I heard anyway. In the past it was argued that people doing near work such as reading would simply be more likely to be wearing glasses as those of the same myope level who didn't do near work could get by without them.



HS said:


> 4. Right-handed. I guessed this because I have noted different personality traits for right and left-handed people. I call it right and left-handed personalities. Right handed personalities are meticulous in detail, and try to think logically through things. Exterior things - status, appearance, the finer things of life - mean alot to them, as well as neatness in their writing and their surroundings. Left-handed personalities are much more free-wheeling, unbound by convention, and very illogical at times, both in good and bad ways. More of the eccentric artist type. Your finely edited posts just scream out a right-handed person, and I also have a better chance at being correct as right-handed people are more common than those who use their "Louie".


I was going to add the latter part of your post as one of the reason's I thought you'd picked this but then balanced it off with the fact that I thought I came off as a much more "left-handed" type of person. You're right though. Given all the info I guess I'm more right-handed. Interesting.



hs said:


> 5. Slightly taller than average - No way I could have known this, well, except for that spy sattelite at my disposal. No, purely gut instinct, although if you think about it, there are only three categories of height if it is worded this way - those taller than average, shorter than average, and average. Mathematically, an an average is an artifical number made from combining those two extremes of people. Its almost always a certainty that very few people who are "average" really exist, as it is an artificial number betwen the extremes. That being said, my gut instinct told me that you were not small in stature.


Elementary indeed. Using statistical semantics to clarify a position. Not very Holmesian though, i'm afraid.



hs said:


> 7. Anxious pit in your stomach as you write. Pure gut. I just _felt_ that you have this feeling in you. Dont worry. Give it and your book to God. He'll make writing the book easy for you if now is the best time to complete it. If not, He'll let you know and lead you to something else that is fulfilling and easy. Remember, his yoke is easy and burden light. Life isnt supposed to be hard.


Thanks. I needed that.

Anyway, well done, sir. I'm off to drink coffee now.

s.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Guys... write a book.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

book: a set of pages that have been fastened together inside a cover to be read or written in.

SO a BIG =P To you missy


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you Em-PuP

For your detailed description of a book,
most fascinating.

3098


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Again, you?re more then welcome? all this thank you?s? from you are starting to make my blush. "Simple things fascinate simple minds" =)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

It is not only your meticulous descriptions
of inanimate objects that truly fascinates me.

Its your razor sharp wit that truly astounds me :lol:

10 points for originality young chap! :wink:

3098


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

*Adds another 10 points to the kitty*? *Rubs hands together*, so many points of agreement gathered?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 


> So this is what you think of me? I'm the blundering Watson who only serves, through his follies, to make greater, by comparison, the magnificent wisdom of Sherlock Holmes?


Ah, no, not at all! It seems you cant win if you can make correct guesses or incorrect guesses in this thread. Please dont take the use of the phrase as a literal condescension - that's certainly not the spirit in which I was writing my post. The psychic guessing is simply a game to me, and I wrote my post in a very joshing mood, really. If it seems like I am "showing off" or being a showman, it is probably literally true. I have done this in stage shows since a young age. In my opinon, Watson has always gotten a bad rap. His portrayals by Nigel Bruce in the most commonly watched Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone show him as a bumbling idiot, but in the actual novels he was considered by Holmes to be invaluable because of his common sense observations and medical knowledge. He had also fought in the Boer war, and was not considered to be the overweight and clumsy idiot we see in Hollywood shows. He was also Holmes's moral compass, and would often scold him for using intravenous cocaine to dull his ennui. I like the use of Elementary, Dear (insert here) because its so cliche that its funny to me. It was never, ever uttered by Sherlock Holmes in _any_ novel. If you _were_, however, to take the phrase literally, I'd think of you more as Mycroft Holmes than Watson. He was Sherlock's older brother, more intelligent, but bound to a desk job in the British government. Holmes would take his worst cases to him



> I researched this a great deal and actually went to Vitreous Floater internet forums.


Thats simply amazing - I cant beleive that they have a forum for that. I wonder if there are people who have been on that board for years? "Old-timers" of the floater world...



> I know that you're claiming this is only "anecdotal evidence", and really I have nothing but "anecdotal evidence" to contradict it, but I've heard from my optomotrist and from various web resources that reading, computer work, etc. doesn't effect one's eyesight as long as it's done after the eyes have fully adjusted


Yes, I've been told the same thing, but this theory has been evolving in my lifetime. It used to be common, when my parents were growing up, to say that bad lighting could unnecessarily strain the eyes. There was a backlash when the scientific community did a study and found this wasnt so. So it was taught that no condition of use changed eyesight. Now its fashionable to recommend care before the eye is developed, and to still recommend using good lighting. Personally, I think everyone who likes to read or use computers does so before the age of 18, and this might account for why most avid readers use glasses. I'm sure there is statistical significance to back this up.



> Elementary indeed. Using statistical semantics to clarify a position. Not very Holmesian though, i'm afraid.


No, it isnt. Simply gut instinct. But the more I thought about it in retrospect, the more I realized that it was also a statistically safe guess as well.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Right-handed. I guessed this because I have noted different personality traits for right and left-handed people. I call it right and left-handed personalities. Right handed personalities are meticulous in detail, and try to think logically through things. Exterior things - status, appearance, the finer things of life - mean alot to them, as well as neatness in their writing and their surroundings. Left-handed personalities are much more free-wheeling, unbound by convention, and very illogical at times, both in good and bad ways. More of the eccentric artist type. Your finely edited posts just scream out a right-handed person, and I also have a better chance at being correct as right-handed people are more common than those who use their "Louie".


Hmmm...interesting HS. So based on this, which handed personality type would you assign to me?



> Personally, I think everyone who likes to read or use computers does so before the age of 18, and this might account for why most avid readers use glasses.


Perhaps it is just that avid readers are more likely to notice problems with their eyes than those who don't focus as often on fine print, therefore they are more likely to have the issue addressed and utilise glasses. I wonder this as I have 20/20 +++ vision but have been looking out for any signs of deterioration since I was quite young. I have always been one to trade hours upon hours of much needed beauty sleep (damn...paying for it now though...can anyone recommend a good wrinkle cream?) for cover to cover reading of a good book through the wee hours of the night in of course the worst lighting possible...I recall at times preferring to strain my eyes in the fading evening light of a room than to put my book down long enough to flick a light switch, so I often wonder why my eyesight is still so in tact.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry about that, HS. I actually also meant my little quip in a joshing manner as well. You would probably be one of the last people I would expect to act condescendingly or what not toward someone on here. I was just trying to be silly. These bloody emoticons need more emotional range so one can communicate light-hearted jest...with the :wink: guy, I always feel somewhat uncomfortable sending it to another man. From now on I'm going to use   to indicate sarcasm.

Anyway, your deductions were all quite impressive. Now...what number am I thinking of? I'll give you a hint...it is NOT an integer! :wink:

s.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

Try me...hehe


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm im guessing you dont do this anymore in this thread..i saw your thread about your website...am i right?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes I do still do it. I need to know your gender first though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes you need boobs... although man boobs are also suitable... as long as he can rub the magic jugs it's all good :mrgreen:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, I'm a girl but have very little in the way of boobs  so where exactly do I stand on this one?.. heh


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Your eyes sort you out *stares into them while drooling*... besides... I "myself" and my tongue like any type of boobs... and I would assume Martin can work his magic on any type (18+? well 17+? or maybe 16+? ?Shrugs?) =).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Your eyes sort you out *stares into them while drooling*... besides... I "myself" and my tongue like any type of *man* boobs... and I would assume Martin can work his magic on any type (18+? well 17+? or maybe 16+? ?Shrugs?) =).


Haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Yoooooouuuuuu... basssstaaarrrddddddddd

Mis-quotes kinda suck don't they?



siouxsie said:


> Yes mis-quotes are wrong when women use them, I am very sorry *bows*


Bless ya :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's just total cheating.

Were you proud of me though? Were you?...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

No that's just totally ownin ya =P

A little bit... you could use more effort! heh.


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes a have boobs lol I am a girl


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> No that's just totally ownin ya =P
> 
> A little bit... you could use more effort! heh.


A good start then : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

meltingsoup said:


> Yes a have boobs lol I am a girl


*Coughs*... ermmmm... I'll be taking Martin's place at "hand" tonight... *Pushes Martin to one side*.... *Smirks*... now where were we? *Rubs hands together with excitement and to also warm them up* :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> A good start then : )


You just gotta cum at me a little more forceful.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > A good start then : )
> ...


That was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad... and you know it.

Must try better


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> That was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad... and you know it.
> 
> Must try better


I have sinned.... what bonus points do I get? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

virtual slap


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Virtual OUCH!.... OUchh!!1.... 

*Virtual tickle the fook outta ya*... lol


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

And btw this is mystified...for some reason im logged in as someone else..i just realised ha.wtf


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Who are you?... check out their PMs!  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Unless you just changed your user name =P


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol i did..theres nothing interesting....so im going back to mine...And no this is not meltingsoup haha..the irony..


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

there 8) Tis me


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

How bizarre...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I can't concentrate my mystic powers with all this sexual tension flying about. Just have a cold shower or something (alone!), and I'll get back to you.

Tut. Kids.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

:roll:  Why do I think that reply was directed towards me? :lol: sorry Martin; you're just so sexy and I can't control myself!... (why can't women speak to us like this any more... bloody sucks... lol)

P.S I was being sarcastic? I think


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol k...how about now?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Okay Mystified, I'll give it a go.

The name Murrey, or something similar springs to mind. I can see a near miss with a red car, quite recently. Also, mountains, in the distance. What else. Well, I think you have sandy coloured hair, and can see you wearing a white top, standing on some grass, smiling, looking at someone near you, your face turned away (like in a bad photograph) with a some childrens toys on the grass behind.

Probably way off, and please be truthful if I am.

Oooh, ooh, I just saw a black car drive past your house, turn back, and drive the other way. At speed. Strangely, it looked like a London cab. Bizarre.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Siouxsie - for some reason, and this is really clear, I can see you running down an alley or something, barefoot. Has that happened recently? Really, it's like something from a film. A litter-strewn alley, at night, in the rain. It doesn't feel bad, actually, quite the opposite. Did you go on a girly night out or something and do something naughty?

The letter 'P' also comes to mind. Hmm. I don't know why, but, and I'll make a stab at this, it's either you've lost a purse (a purple one), or your favourite colour is purple.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a close friend named Marie...very close to murray
as far as i know there havnt been any near misses with red cars i was in one a few days ago tho...and there are mountains all over here. I live in the mountains. the place i live is an apartment building and there are childrens toys all over. so that could be it. Though i havnt been smiling too much lately, i could have been and i do have sandy colored hair on one side of my head lol. And as for the black london car...no idea...hmm. well thankyou martin. :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> Siouxsie - for some reason, and this is really clear, I can see you running down an alley or something, barefoot. Has that happened recently? Really, it's like something from a film. A litter-strewn alley, at night, in the rain. It doesn't feel bad, actually, quite the opposite. Did you go on a girly night out or something and do something naughty?
> 
> The letter 'P' also comes to mind. Hmm. I don't know why, but, and I'll make a stab at this, it's either you've lost a purse (a purple one), or your favourite colour is purple.


I haven't been running barefoot recently but I did have a dream a few nights ago where I was driving down an alley that just kept getting thinner and thinner. I also tend to drive barefoot... maybe? Definately no running though, I'm a messy runner.

The 'P' thing could be a number of things. Funnily enough I do have a purple purse which I no longer use and my boyfriend told me to throw it away yesterday because it's been in his car for months.

My favourite colours are pink and purple.

And my surname begins with a P.

Not bad all in all, especially over the internet too! What made you 'do me'?

I like it that I was like 'in a movie', I'm a film star now! hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Do me" then Martin... cos i'm all jealous now   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, not a bad hit rate there.

Sorry Mr Puppet, I don't 'do' men. Or rather, it very rarely works. And besides, I've seriously thinking of giving this up (see my post), however the hell you do that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Do me and you'll be cured


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think he's asking for sex now :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

I prefer pink Suz... :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martin that's just fear fucking with you. Don't let it


----------



## FightingDepression (Aug 23, 2007)

I want to be read too!


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

FightingDepression said:


> I want to be read too!


As do I!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Too bad Martinelv has left the site.


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

Do me again


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Hope he's doing alright.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe someone else should fill his shoes and I'm tempted to have a go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok I'm gonna try. Darren, I looked at your picture and this came to mind. I saw a black/or dark grey cat, green is a strong colour in my mind when I looked at your picture, the name silvia came in to my head, something to do with a rabbit, that you love snow and the word danish came into my head. I didn't meditate first or get into the alpha state so this will be ego nonsense, but lets see if anything was right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

My favourite Gem stone is Cat's Eye, although a black/grey cat and relate to many things. I volunteer for Green health although, I haven't for a while because I had to been interview last Thursday due to the law, I haven't found out whether i've been accected yet... so that's on my mind. Nothing comes to mind of "Silvia" although that's mainly because I can not read the world (I'm dyslexic). I like cute bunnies =). Who doesn't love the snow! "Never eat the yellow snow though!". Danish ladies are nice.... :roll: .

I see you has a person who needs to give me a shoulder massage, because you really care about people in pain! =).


----------



## mystified (Apr 19, 2007)

k ill try..im not very focused, and im kinda half asleep. so this is just of the top of my head but i wanna try. lol emulated pupeteer well for some reason theres a big focus on hair, flashing lights..kinda like strobe lights maybe and laughing? maybe a pair of red shoes...a fire burning out... any of that mean anything? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

OK GUYS! STOP GOING THROUGH MY PAST POSTS FINDING INFO OUT ABOUT ME... IT'S JUST WRONG! 

Gawd... what is it with you people... lol

Yeah yeah... my hair line is receding... big deal... i'm growing my hair long so I'll look like me big bro Lee =). Flashing lights... = 




Red shoes?  know every one knows my secret... lol, nah that doesn't ring any bells. Fire burning out? Nope... can't think of anything.

You guys are kewl :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

HA.......You're all wrong. I know what Darren "REALLY" looks like................This!!

...........................









I know what you all "REALLY" look like!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I'M TELLIN MOM


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

scary!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

=P @ Layla .. ya big meanie!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I see you has a person who needs to give me a shoulder massage, because you really care about people in pain! =).


Haha! *gives you a shoulder massage* just don't tell my fella that I've cyber massaged you lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay! that's my first ever cyber massage! =D )))Cyber cuddles back(((... lol. Thank you.


----------

